

Unboxing Xbox One - hatchan
http://majornelson.com/2013/08/08/unboxing-xbox-one/

======
thepumpkin1979
Xbox One is as big as a BetaMax... why is it so big?

~~~
twiceaday
Because it's basically a desktop computer.

~~~
cbhl
Wow, it's the Xbox... all over again. Talk about deja vu.

~~~
thepumpkin1979
Yeah, this way they could launch "Xbox One Slim" by 2015. Talk about deja vu.

